
Mimesis, Violence, and Facebook: Peter Thiel’s French Connection - simonb
https://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2016/08/13/mimesis-violence-and-facebook-peter-thiels-french-connection-full-essay/
======
carsongross
Girard will be looked back on as a Father of the Church:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSzF2OG2ejI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSzF2OG2ejI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNkSBy5wWDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNkSBy5wWDk)

------
jameslk
There's been some criticism leveled against Girard's work wrt it's scientific
credibility[0]. Has there been any studies on mimetic desire/conflict?

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Girard#Use_of_evidence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/René_Girard#Use_of_evidence)

------
johnmarius
“Man is the creature who does not know what to desire, and who turns to others
in order to make up his mind. We desire what others desire because we imitate
their desires.”

But how do these others desire in the first place? Have the first desires
begun with imitating animals?

~~~
danharaj
The most basic desires are rooted in being a social animal. Food, water,
sleep, comfort, shelter, bonding, play.

